# 100watt HID kits?



## Roursch (Mar 14, 2012)

Greetings. I wanted to join to ask what you think about these 100watt hid kits? And if you think the wattage & lumens are legit? Look like the ebay ones to which i read are not even close to 100watt. I would love to use one in a spotlight i brought. So do you think these are just 35watt or 55watt kits?
thanks


----------



## BVH (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to CPF! Two ballasts looking identical to those you linked to that I tested output about 78 Watts to the bulb after running 25 minutes in static air. Two black finned ballasts looking identical to those, but marked "75 watts" output about 81 Watts to the bulb after 25 minutes.

We're not supposed to directly link to sites such as this so you may want to modify you post so it's not a link.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 14, 2012)

One question, one perfect answer! I'm always amazed by the helpfulness and knowledge base here at CPF. There's really no other place that can quickly answer the kinds of questions like the one asked by the OP.


----------



## Roursch (Mar 14, 2012)

BVH said:


> Welcome to CPF! Two ballasts looking identical to those you linked to that I tested output about 78 Watts to the bulb after running 25 minutes in static air. Two black finned ballasts looking identical to those, but marked "75 watts" output about 81 Watts to the bulb after 25 minutes.
> 
> We're not supposed to directly link to sites such as this so you may want to modify you post so it's not a link.



Just seems to good to be true, still 78watts is plenty for me with a spotlight.

thank you for the fast reply


----------



## BVH (Mar 15, 2012)

Anything over 75 and I think you'll go through bulbs very quickly. The 100 Watt rated bulbs, in my humble opinion, will handle 100 Watts for a very short period of time.


----------



## danwat1234 (Jul 1, 2012)

BVH said:


> Anything over 75 and I think you'll go through bulbs very quickly. The 100 Watt rated bulbs, in my humble opinion, will handle 100 Watts for a very short period of time.



How long do you think 100 watt HID bulbs will last with an Ebay 100w (78w actual) ballast? Maybe 50 hour or would it be more in the hundreds to 1000s of hours like how long HID are rated to last on wikipedia.

I wonder if these Ebay kits come with 100w HID bulbs, probably not, would have to buy separate if I wanted them to last long.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jul 3, 2012)

I still don't believe they use anything besides 35W bulbs, and in some cases, 50W bulbs. Philips makes some nice 50W burners, only p32/d based though, not "amphenol connectors" based...


----------



## amraspalantir (Jul 4, 2012)

i overdrived a 55w bulb with a 100w ballast just to satisfy my curiosity how bright and long it will throw.
turned the light off after 2 minutes and upon inspection there was slight melting of the bulbs plastic base.
of course due to heat.so thats that.

my question now is what bulb type could handle those 100w ballasts and give decent bulb life?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jul 4, 2012)

DL-50 Fatboy?


----------



## BVH (Jul 5, 2012)

Fatboy definitely great at 75 Watts, possibly higher 70's but beyond that, not much long-term experience on CPF that I can recall.


----------



## amraspalantir (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks for the response. you know any reputable dealer selling these?


----------



## tonnygarden (Jul 23, 2012)

I have used 100 watt hid lights in my fog lights and they did not melt at all. So I don't think that there will be any loss of using 100 watt HID kits.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jul 23, 2012)

amraspalantir said:


> thanks for the response. you know any reputable dealer selling these?



Do you mean Fatboys or "100w" ballasts?

You might give Xevision a call. Be prepared for sticker shock though!  As for the 100w kit, I know ma_sha1 had one for sale at the marketplace not long back....I don't think it ever sold.


----------

